# mintha nem lenne holnap



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Magyar hírportálokon mostanában többször találkoztam a "*mintha nem lenne holnap*" (= ész nélkül, őrült tempóban, nagy mennyiségben vesz vagy fogyaszt valamit) kifejezéssel, ami nekem nagyon esetlenül hangzik, és minden bizonnyal az angol "like there's no tomorrow" szolgai fordítása.

Szerintetek sem létezett régebben ez a fordulat, vagy csak engem került el?


----------



## Zsanna

Attól függ, mennyivel régebben... Az biztos, hogy '87 előtt senki nem mert volna ilyennel előállni. (Időnként eszembe jut, hogy minket fordító szakon mennyire megróttak, ha ennél sokkal enyhébb tükörfordítással álltunk elő. Szegény tanáraim ilyenkor vajon tépik a hajukat?)


----------



## AndrasBP

Bocsánat, nem voltam elég konkrét. Nem kell '87-ig visszamenni, 2-3 évre gondoltam csupán.
Tehát szerinted sem "eredeti magyar" kifejezésről van szó?


----------



## Zsanna

Semmiképpen. Sőt, még azt az érzést is ismerem, ami ilyenre készteti az embert.  Én egyszer olyat mondtam, hogy "nem harangoznak?" (a Doesn't it ring a bell? esetlen megfelelőjeként) és még csak nem is értettem, hogy ezt miért nem lehet érteni..., csak úgy egy fél perc után, mikor leesett a tantusz, hogy igazából mit is akartam mondani. De azért a spontán beszédnek mégiscsak különböznie kellene/illene a médiában használt nyelvtől...


----------



## Encolpius

Nemcsak a médiában, az internet szerint már legalább 3 könvyvben is megjelent ez a kifejezés. Milyen csodálatos, hogy tanúi vagyunk egy szókapcsolat születésének az angolból, azt hiszem, 50-100 év múlva nem fognak ezen töprengeni, minthogy ma már nem töprengünk több száz németből átvett kifejezésen sem.  Szerintem nagyon jó és frappáns a szó szerinti fordítás. Hiszen a magyarban jobb nincs. Vagy tudtok?


----------



## Zsanna

AndrasBP írt megfelelőket, azok teljesen jók. Biztos lehetne még találni, de egy idegen hangzású kifejezés addig az marad, amíg meg nem honosodik. 

A "holnap is nap nap lesz" (=nem kell elsietni, ráér holnapig) épp az ellenkezője, ezért sem tűnik nagyon szerencsésnek ez a szó szerinti fordítás.


----------



## Torontal

Már a 19. század végén is felbukkant, az adtplus.arcanum.hu szerint már előfordult a Fővárosi Lapok 1893. szeptember 30-ai számában és az Uj Idők folyóirat 1897-es 3. évfolyamában is. )
Találatok ("nem lenne holnap") | Arcanum Digitális Tudománytár

Van pár találat az 1970-es évekből is, úgyhogy nem hiszem hogy modern anglicizmus lenne.
Úgy tűnik, hogy az angolban is először a 19. század közepén dokumentálták a kifejezés használatát.
What is the origin of "like there's no tomorrow"?


----------



## AndrasBP

Torontal said:


> Már a 19. század végén is felbukkant, az adtplus.arcanum.hu szerint már előfordult a Fővárosi Lapok 1893. szeptember 30-ai számában és az Uj Idők folyóirat 1897-es 3. évfolyamában is. )


Köszönöm az érdekes forrásokat. 
Az 1897-es szövegben a teljes kifejezés valójában "mintha nem lenne holnap *is nap*", ami, bár hosszabb és körülményesebb, szerintem sokkal jobban hangzik. Valószínűleg azért, mert a "holnap" itt időhatározó, és nem főnév, mint az angol kifejezésben.


----------

